# robots hechos en lego...



## monkey1986 (Feb 4, 2008)

aca dejo un par de videos de robots hechos en lego 

YouTube - One leg at a time pneumatic LEGO hexapod

YouTube - Lego NXT Pen Plotter #04

YouTube - LEGO Strong Arm


----------



## Nanobot (Feb 27, 2008)

Yo tenia uno mas simple y era con mis ladrillos. consistia en una pluma de construccion como las que hay en los edificios. Estaba armado por una cajita negra de un mis ladrillo grande y adentro tenia un motor cc. al los costados de los motores salia el eje donde iban unas rueditas de goma que se le ponia una bandita elastica. Esa bandita iba alrededor de una columna de ladrillitos hasta otr ruedita luego lo mismo(otras 2 banditas elasticas) a la punta de la pluma y por ultimo (en las dos ultimas rueditas) se les ponia algun hilito enroscado como un yoyo y con el control del motor cc subias y bajabas el hilito.


----------



## hubot (Abr 9, 2008)

Saludos compañeros del foro, esta es la primera vez q escribo en este foro, la pregunta es acerca de los LEGO's, se pueden incorporar los sensores q vienen en estos con circuitos digitales aparte, sin usar el programador lego, si es asi, como los puedo usar. Ojala me puedan ayudar, de antemano gracias. SALUDOS


----------



## Pablo César (May 18, 2008)

yo soy fanático de eso y tambien tengo uno de esos kits, se llaman LEGO MindStorms, ahi en version educativa y comercial, pero los dos son lo mismo.
he hecho varios proyectos y funcionan bien.
ahi que saber programar en robolab.


----------



## AndryuK (Sep 26, 2009)

Pues en mi universidad estoy actualmente trabajndo con legogs nxt V1.0 (ya salio las V2.0) y tengo conociemiento de sensores adicionales que son color, giro(compass), aceleracio(como el wii mote), y estan las api para agregarle los sensore que tu quieras los "malo" es que no es open hardware pero si queires tengo los CAD de la composicion interna del "brain" si alguna duda solo pregunta de todas formas estoy trabajando en un proyecto de investigacion y en lo que respecta a legos tengo bastabnte información


----------



## GIJAVIER (Dic 2, 2009)

Me parece bastante interesante este tema de los LEGO, sinceramente había escuchado algo al respecto, pero no habia indagado en el tema. Sería posible que me hagan llagar alguna información importante para iniciarme, alguno links de interes donde pueda desarrollar proyecto y si cualquiera en la red conoce donde adquirirlos en Venezuela. Muchas gracias a todos...


----------

